# Kronos app not working ?



## Rock209 (Sep 17, 2021)

Is anyone having trouble with the Kronos app for looking up their schedule I know u can use another app to look it up but I like how Kronos let's u know what area u are in ?


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 17, 2021)

Kronos is gone.








						Store rollout for MyTime website?
					

I know a a week or two ago, someone mentioned in the shoutbox a rollout of MyTime.target.com for stores use. Was that somewhere on workbench or just a rumor that started out here? @Amanda Cantwell




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## qmosqueen (Sep 17, 2021)

not working for me. i use the mytime for target app.


----------



## DBZ (Sep 17, 2021)

it is time to use mytime.target.com


----------



## Rock209 (Sep 17, 2021)

Is there anyway your able to see what area your going to be in ?


----------



## Amanda Cantwell (Sep 17, 2021)

Rock209 said:


> Is there anyway your able to see what area your going to be in ?


Not yet, coming I believe


----------

